# How's my improv?



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Well it's not ALL improv, but I didn't learn how to play the songs formally, so I guess you could kinda call it that.

I've decided to upload some videos of me playing two of my favourite songs by Yes. 

I must say, the quality of the video has definitely mushed up my playing, I do NOT sound as unclear as I do in the video. But I think for the most part, the video is clear enough. Here it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsS26h4BFf8&feature=youtu.be

For the first half of the video, I'm playing the intro of Close to the Edge by Yes. For the second half, I'm playing the bridge and solo sections of Yours is no Disgrace.

By the way, the video stops at a random moment due to the time limit of the camera.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve Howe's not easy to pull off.
Nice job.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

larisitotle, thanks for the comment. 

Anyone else got any feedback?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with those songs but I think I can still provide some constructive feedback...

Further to Laristotle's point, the music that you have chosen is not simple music so good on you for tackling and posting - nice work! 

If I were to offer some constructive feedback I would say that it sounds like you might be rushing things a bit...you obviously know how to play guitar but it sounds like your phrasing is rushed and the result is passages that are not clean or with phrasing that is a little off. for example some of the ascending runs are not hammered on smoothly and evenly - I think you would benefit from slowing those down a bit as you practice to help you make them flow more smoothly and evenly. I'm not bashing your playing at all because again it sounds like you obviously know how to play - I just think that your phrasing was a little rough during a few spots and I think slowing it down a bit will help.

Cheers


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought that was super cool. The part from about minute 4 to minute 5 sounded fun as hell to play.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, your timing and pocket need a lot of work. You are doing lots right harmonically and can move your fingers well... But there is a fairly severe lack of groove to my ears (BTW- I love Yes! Huge Howe fan too). I am saying all this in the spirit of being constructive. Slow down a bit and really work the metronome and nailing the time first - even if it means playing a wrong note, make sure it is in time. Record yourself playing famous solos and songs you know (something simpler first) and compare the part against the original. You should be able to hear the issues. Timing is the last bastion of becoming a truly advanced player so you are not alone in this. Good luck.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

jeremy_green said:


> Honestly, your timing and pocket need a lot of work. You are doing lots right harmonically and can move your fingers well... But there is a fairly severe lack of groove to my ears (BTW- I love Yes! Huge Howe fan too). I am saying all this in the spirit of being constructive. Slow down a bit and really work the metronome and nailing the time first - even if it means playing a wrong note, make sure it is in time. Record yourself playing famous solos and songs you know (something simpler first) and compare the part against the original. You should be able to hear the issues. Timing is the last bastion of becoming a truly advanced player so you are not alone in this. Good luck.


Good advise from Jeremy, timing is extremely important and so is one other thing that is related to timing, and that's feeling. I do not get a sense of there being any real feeling on your part, rather just you playing the notes as fast and accurately as possible. 
I was told this next thing by a guitarist who played with the Gratedful Dead. If you put your feelings/emotions and timing into what you are playing the people listening will hear that and respond to you, you don't have to be the fastest player, the most flamboyant player or even the best player but if your timing and feeling come through as being you and not a copy of someone else, people will notice and respect you for your playing. This is just my subjective opinion not substantiated by any scientific data. 
Just so you know, I wish my old fingers would move as fast and accurately as yours.


----------

